

Visualizing Commodore 64 memory in real-time... - bprater
http://icu64.blogspot.com/2009/09/first-public-release-of-icu64frodo.html
I started seriously hacking with my first Commodore 64, so this video brought me some really huge grins. Really gorgeous app for visualization.
======
nitrogen
This is an awesome-looking tool. Similarly to other commenters, I had a DOS
program when I was young called Game Wizard or something like that would
compare memory states looking for values that changed or stayed the same, as
some games tried to obscure their lives counter with addition and
multiplication. Having the colored activity visualization would've made things
even easier.

It would be cool to have something like this that works for modern native
software, visualizing malloc()d/free()d blocks (or garbage collector
behavior), etc., almost like a realtime Valgrind.

------
zandorg
Very impressive!

I once had the ability to find infinite lives, and other cheats, in Commodore
64 games using just the Action Replay cartridge's machine code monitor. I'm
not as hot at it as I used to be, though.

One important function is to be able to hop off up the CPU address stack to
find more important functions higher up (so you're in a "Print a letter"
subroutine, called by a "Print a word" subroutine). This isn't in ICU yet.

~~~
Vivtek
I spent a summer disassembling the code for Bolo on the Apple ][e, giving
myself infinite lives or invulnerability, dissolving the maze edges and
wandering around in general memory until I segfaulted the machine, disabling
the enemy tanks by forbidding them from turning left - it was fantastic! I had
printed the entire dump on green bar to do it.

Remember green bar?

I'll bet that printout is still at my Mom's in the attic somewhere.

------
thwarted
Some previous discussion and a related blog post at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=793130>

